# Stealth Kayaks Australia's Christmas sale



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

Check our website for Christmas specials you won't believe.

www.stealthkayaksaustralia.com.au

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXTNIk0AADzfgAAQQKdCCCQgECA//9+gMAEzDQahPU9JtIMgAAANU80KeqeSPUADEDQGmhAmmgp41EaDT1NqGAt3BRGSr7ZGy/O6OvEJ5JI+PLTeNIukIm/GMa4Ii5yGenWjK+stKoc2BtWpkT6oJIve1sIG2yaSand7e47QIFyCLqBHVdB5C+ThyqcP0ioxRZsBIna1QroyaO7I/CinUT4YJO61OUn6udW5hjnKEvmic7n2H3uow8cSpCoBBAJQNdbMJ5wNxJHkux2IxsuTDh1K55PsfR0jbAYbAiLCa1MFhVXittIuJqOo1gnpOEKUraBj6gyDa2h1VLHxVAF2cJkaea4uYo14cWTKaYsjLGU3IxPp4NGViETeapQkwDkXKF8+moMhNOiM7VEXJ/xdyRThQkHTNIk0


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Any test days coming up around Scarby Des? At those prices, i'd be interested to see what i'm best suited in........


----------



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

Demo days are a bit hard to organise these days kpac, but I do have a dam large enough to have a paddle on though. To anyone who is interestedin the goods though, email will be the best way to contact me. Tonight I am at Moranbah, and I will be at Hail creek for the next 6 days. Phone service at either place can be dodgy, so send me an email and be patient and I will see what I can do.
The sale will be extended by the way and watch for more goodies to be added.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I can confirm this. Des' dam is fine to wet test and check out a yak. Tested the Toura there.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

stealthdes said:


> The sale will be extended by the way and watch for more goodies to be added.


.....
Listening out for more


----------



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt kpac. Yes consider the sale extended everyone, even though we haven't updated the website. We have been busy since the floods started, our power was out for 4 days and our internet has still not been restored. We are running on a temporary wireless system. My apologies to those that I haven'ty returned emails and messages to, but hopefully this week I will have it sorted.
So much flood damage around, and so much work to do. We came through it without too much trouble, but I have been busy using machinery to help people I know in the Fassifern Valley area get their places in order. Hopefully I will get the site updated soon.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks to Des' patients and willingness to let me waste plenty of his weekend, i ended up with his great deal of an Evo 430. viewtopic.php?f=14&t=59788
He's still got a few Evo's Supalites and BFS' left, and i can certainly recommend his service!

Now who's looking for a cheap viking.... wrong thread?


----------

